# Switching grinders from a Gaggia MDF to a Iberital MC2



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

OK, nothing new to report to the seasoned coffee enthusiasts here, but new members might find this of interest.

The Gaggia MDF is probably the most widely known of entry-level 'serious' coffee grinders - it has a professional standard burr mechanism and is very solidly built. It produces good results but has two well-documented problems: the dosing mechanism is useless unless you are grinding coffee all day long (and even then, reports are it tends to under dose) and, although it has 39 levels of grind, you always seem to need one just between (in my case) 4 and 5.

So, even though my MDF is only a few months old, I bit the bullet and, following recommendations on this site, ordered the MC2 Auto from Happy Donkey. Through the Donkey's excellent service in a couple of days the MC2 was in my hands.

First impressions? Well, to be honest, it looks a bit crap. A plain box, no instructions, and a cheap sticky label which says IBERITAL (Iber=made in Spain, Ital=though you thought it was Italian) stuck on crooked. A probably useless grind gauge is also stuck on badly around the top of the hopper. It's quite a bit lighter than the MDF too. Trivial details? Maybe, but they don't inspire confidence compared to the solidity of the MDF. To be fair, I don't think this represents bad workmanship as much as the fact the MC2 is probably assembled in small numbers in a workshop where a moulded or cast badge or a silk-screened logo would be uneconomic. But come on guys, at least stick the label on straight!

Setting up the MC2, I followed directions I found online and turned the grind adjuster as far as I could anti-clockwise (maximum coarse). I would not recommend this to anyone else unless you want to spend an hour or so (OK, I exaggerate, but a long time) turning it back to a useable grind (try the factory setting first). And here lies both the strength and the weakness of the MC2 - the worm drive allows very subtle adjustments of the grind mechanism, but, unlike the MDF, to go from, say cafetière grind to espresso grind will take you much longer than it takes to brew, drink and then order another grinder (and probably wait for it to be delivered). So this grinder is really for espresso, and if you use filter or cafetière, get a second grinder.

Setting up the grind and the timer took a whole 250g pack of beans. The timer, by the way, delivers one dose of ground coffee as you press the portafilter against a button that lies between the (slightly flimsy looking) arms that aren't quite a holder for the portafilter because they are not strong enough to hold it - but it works.

And the results? This is the good news. Once set up, my first shots tasted great. I'm not sure why they are so much better than the MDF, but the grains seemed somehow fluffier, and when tamped produced a better extraction and a nice dry puck.

So, to conclude, the MC2, despite its knocked-up-in-the-garden-shed look is thoroughly recommended. The MDF, if you are interested, is on eBay from tomorrow night.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice write up. I shall forever be directing new members to this thread


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

That's a great post. The MC2,warts and all. I had one, and loved it dearly - and without doubt I rate it as the best sub £300 grinder. BUT - it's cheap-looking, ugly, and takes ages to adjust. That said, it does it's job, which is to grind coffee well, especially for espresso.

Mine went the journey when my wife decided it was just too ugly to live with.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Not a looker but the MC2 is a super grinder once it is in the zone for espresso. Little tweaks are so easy, and if you buy the doserless version then less grounds retention.


----------



## AK666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great post thanks!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Postscript: The MDF went for £103 on eBay. The MC2 continues its good work.


----------

